# Skalierung beim Full HD Monitor unscharf bei 4k + Full HD Monitor



## Whitebeard47 (9. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich hätte da gern gewusst wie man den FullHD Monitor scharf bekommt ohne das alles extrem groß ist und man kaum noch was lesen kann. Man hat es klein und unscharf oder groß und scharf auf ein FullHD Monitor.

Beispiel: 

Wenn man die Skalierung bei beiden Monitoren auf die gleiche Skalierung festlegt ist es auf beiden scharf. Nun aber beim FullHD Monitor ist alles übertrieben groß.

Wenn man dann 2 Unterschiedliche Skalierungen benutzt, der 4k Monitor z.b 200% und der Full HD Monitor 100% ist beim FullHD Monitor alles unscharf.
Und nun meine Frage, wie löst man dieses Problem, das ich beim FullHD Monitor den gleichen Platz wie früher habe und gleichzeitig es scharf bleibt.


Der 4k Monitor und der FullHD Monitor sind beide an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Whitebeard47


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2016)

Welche Diagonalen haben die Monitore denn?

Erweitert oder gespiegelt?


----------



## Whitebeard47 (9. Mai 2016)

Einmal ein LG Flatron IPS235 23 Zoll 58,4 cm
Und ein Asus ROG PG27AQ 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor.

Sie sind erweitert.


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2016)

Du benutzt einen 4K-Monitor den Du nicht skalieren brauchst.
Sorry, nicht dass was Du hören möchtest, aber genau so würde es gehen.

Wie hast Du Deine Windows-Skalierung eingestellt?


----------



## Whitebeard47 (9. Mai 2016)

200% beim 4k Monitor und 100% beim LG Monitor : )
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das dann am besten einstellt?


----------



## Unknown87 (13. Mai 2016)

ich möchte mich dem Problem anschließen. Ich habe einen 4k Samsung Monitor auf 200% skaliert und einen Medion FullHD Monitor (nur zum browsen nebenbei) auf FullHD mit 100% Skalierung. 
Seit dem letzten NVidia-Treiber ist das Problem mit dem unscharfen Bild vom FullHD Monitor sogar noch schlimmer geworden


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Mai 2016)

200% Skalierung wtf!?
Sitzt ihr alle 5m vom 4K Monitor weg?
Das sieht doch scheuslich aus.

Total am 4K daneben...^^

Ne Lösung gibts anscheinend wohl nicht.
Ausser einfach nicht skalieren.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2016)

Das ist die Lösung. Auf einem 40" mit 4K Auflösung ist es nicht mehr nötig^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Mai 2016)

Ist MMn auch so nicht nötig wenn man nicht grad 2M von wegsitzt.^^

Dennoch bin ich mal gespannt obs Win. mal irgentwann schafft das es ordentlich mit skaliert wie bei Apple.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2016)

Das liegt ja nicht an WIN, sondern an den Anwendungen.
MS gibt halt keine so genauen Anweisungen wie eine APP zu bauen ist.
Und wenn man wie Adobe FIXE Größen als Bitmaps für alle Menüs und Buttons benutzt, dann skaliert da natürlich erst mal GAR NIX 
Dafür kann WIN erst mal nix. Das ist ein Problem dass die Entwickler verursachen.

Apple hat das geschickt gelöst. Die sagen: Entweder ihr macht das SO wie wir das wollen, oder eure App kommt nicht in den Shop. 
Da liegt der Unterschied, bzw. der Hund begraben aus meiner Laien-Sicht.


----------

